# biting my ear...



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

sometimes when I have Ella on my shoulder she bites my ear...It kinda herts and I don't know what to do???? I don't want her to draw blood...but she might...I think she does it when she wants be to scratch her head...but I don't know how to make her stop...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Just tell her No and make her step up. That's what I do when Spike bites my earings. Then take your earrings out. Hope that helps


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Might be something you have to get use to...lol mine do the same thing if it gets to be to much I just tell them no and remove them from the area, its not so bad when I have my hair down but when its up yikes...hehe they love to pick at things they are always trying to pull out Ian's facial hair...lol and he has a small little mole on his neck and they try and pick that off to


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeh she trys to pick at my mole too..it HERTS!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee bites my ears when he's having a temper tantrum.  I just take him off my shoulder and make him sit somewhere else (like my lap). Cookie bites little pimples and freckles on my back and shoulders which hurts heaps, i just put her somewhere else too.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome to the world of boys...Ziggy can be sooo sweet one minute and flip the next. Remove the earrings and say no. Also take him off your shoulder when he does that. Baby never does that- she just nibbles and picks at everything...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Unfortunately its not just boy's ALL three of mine do it  Georgie (female) is the worst at it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Unfortunately its not just boy's ALL three of mine do it  Georgie (female) is the worst at it


I think you're tiels are not typical and they are very special. You have a biting female and a singing female..lol...Ollie...well- he's my favorite so I won't talk about him. That's Ziggy's brother..hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I do have some weird tiels don't I...hehe  thanks for speaking so highly of Baby you turned me on to them (Hey that just doesn't sound right...LOL) I will just blame you for it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I do have some weird tiels don't I...hehe  thanks for speaking so highly of Baby you turned me on to them (Hey that just doesn't sound right...LOL) I will just blame you for it


LOL>..You mean it's my fault that you have THREE??? Maybe Georgie's my fault but the rest was ALLLLLLL you...hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

YES!!!! its your fault...hehe  I had a little bug in my ear going yeah get another one whats one more....LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> YES!!!! its your fault...hehe  I had a little bug in my ear going yeah get another one whats one more....LOL


 yea-well so did I. Now I have two.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You may aswell get used to the ear nipping and the earring pulling. I just say NO and take them off my shoulder. Little Bill (my budgie) is the worst at earrings and ears. once he was nibbling my earring and he hovvered in the air and was just hung on my earring he has never done it again. 
If the biting on your ear hurts really bad take them off your shoulder. But if you can stand it just ignore it they will get bored because they will get no angry reaction off you.  

Hope the biting on you ear lobe stops soon. Because it hurts really bad if they do it too hard!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

luckily my tiel dose not do this yet but unfortunately my African Grey did this but i stopped it by saying no in a firm voice and telling him to step down.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch does that to he actually does it to my hairs on my neck it is like he is preening my neck hairs


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you all for every little comment!!!!!!!! She has stopped a little bit...because I just ignored her and she is like *OH I will just go do somthing else*...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad she has stopped biting your Ear a little 

YAAY!!


----------



## ziggyboy (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine doesn't bite, but she seems to be cleaning my ears!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*No Biting YAAAYYYY!!!*



ziggyboy said:


> Mine doesn't bite, but she seems to be cleaning my ears!


*Earl & Little Bill don't bite my ears either, but they just nibble but not a bite *


----------

